# Bentonite; not just for clearing wine



## montanaWineGuy (Oct 12, 2015)

I read about using it as a paste for treating your skin. I've been meaning to try this now for several months. Wow! Really really effective. I look like the Rock Man right now. 

When I bought this stuff, I misunderstood the packages label. I thought a 1 lbs bag was to treat 5 gallons of wine. It's 4 TBS treats 5 gallons, so a pound will likely treat 20*. So I have 5 bags, and this face/paste/mask will help me use the stuff up over time.


----------



## Boatboy24 (Oct 12, 2015)

What is it supposed to do for your skin?


----------



## montanaWineGuy (Oct 12, 2015)

Cleans, tightens and removes oils. 

I washed it off and my face feels great. I'm a redhead, and have problems resulting from to much sun while I was a kid. Cornstarch is also a good skin revived, but this is better.


----------



## olusteebus (Oct 12, 2015)

I have seen it used to stop damn leaks on lakes. Pour a few dump trucks in and it stops it up. Wonderful dirt.


----------



## jswordy (Oct 14, 2015)

olusteebus said:


> I have seen it used to stop damn leaks on lakes. Pour a few dump trucks in and it stops it up. Wonderful dirt.



Yup, they sell it in 50-lb. bags for that purpose. Works great. It expands when it gets wet, is the secret.


----------



## sour_grapes (Oct 14, 2015)

olusteebus said:


> I have seen it used to stop damn leaks on lakes. Pour a few dump trucks in and it stops it up. Wonderful dirt.



I would imagine you meant "dam leaks," but I suppose either spelling works in this context!!


----------



## olusteebus (Oct 18, 2015)

dammit Sour_Grapes. who elected you as teacher today


----------



## sour_grapes (Oct 18, 2015)

olusteebus said:


> dammit Sour_Grapes. who elected you as teacher today



Don't you mean "Damnit"?


----------



## olusteebus (Oct 19, 2015)

sour_grapes said:


> Don't you mean "Damnit"?



doing my best Reagan impersonation, "there you go again"!


----------



## montanaWineGuy (Oct 22, 2015)

After several applications, during fixing and eating a large breakfast my face is showing dramatic improvements. My real problem is my left hand and forearm. Again good results with every other day use. 

I ordered some fine bentonite powder and I am going to try a tooth paste mix I found on the internet. 

DIY Bentonite Toothpaste


----------



## acorn (Oct 22, 2015)

What a useful clay!  I have long been contemplating the similarities between the pack of bentonite in my wine cupboard and that substance they call cat litter box filler. I also keep it in my car in case I need extra tire traction on ice/snow.


----------



## roger80465 (Oct 22, 2015)

acorn said:


> What a useful clay!



Unless, of course, it is in your soil and your builder didn't make the necessary adjustments when building your foundation. We have that problem in our neighborhood and have had many homes condemned and torn down because of it. There is one tri level house a couple blocks south of us where the garage/bedroom section is falling away from the rest of the house, leaving about a 2" gap. It was lifted, foundation 'fixed' and repoured, gutted and drywalled, (at homeowner's expense, of course since the builder and homeowner's warranty company were bankrupt). Now, 10 years or so later, the same thing is happening. Bentonite is a bad word around here.


----------



## acorn (Oct 22, 2015)

roger80465 said:


> Unless, of course, it is in your soil and your builder didn't make the necessary adjustments when building your foundation. We have that problem in our neighborhood and have had many homes condemned and torn down because of it. There is one tri level house a couple blocks south of us where the garage/bedroom section is falling away from the rest of the house, leaving about a 2" gap. It was lifted, foundation 'fixed' and repoured, gutted and drywalled, (at homeowner's expense, of course since the builder and homeowner's warranty company were bankrupt). Now, 10 years or so later, the same thing is happening. Bentonite is a bad word around here.



Unless you irrigate the soil all around your house all the time, right?  On a more serious note: that certainly sucks. Didn't they examine the soil composition when the houses were originally built in the area?


----------



## roger80465 (Oct 22, 2015)

acorn said:


> Unless you irrigate the soil all around your house all the time, right?  On a more serious note: that certainly sucks. Didn't they examine the soil composition when the houses were originally built in the area?



Yes they did. They developers were told to install a spider drain beneath every foundation and that should prevent problems. That $300 'upgrade' was rejected by the builder as too costly. It was criminal, in my opinion.

Fortunately, we live on a street where there has been no problem. We are very lucky.


----------



## montanaWineGuy (Oct 27, 2015)

My Bentonite powder arrived a few days ago. I don't have all the ingredients to make proper toothpaste, so used what I had. Bentonite, salt, baking soda, olive oil, and its pretty nasty tasting, but I can already feel changes. Gums are tightening up that I can feel during flossing. 

Bestbentonite.com has a testimonial section and some of the stories are remarkable. The one I like, is where the powder saved a very sick cat.


----------



## Boatboy24 (Oct 27, 2015)

montanaWineGuy said:


> My Bentonite powder arrived a few days ago. I don't have all the ingredients to make proper toothpaste, so used what I had. Bentonite, salt, baking soda, olive oil, and its pretty nasty tasting, but I can already feel changes. Gums are tightening up that I can feel during flossing.
> 
> Bestbentonite.com has a testimonial section and some of the stories are remarkable. The one I like, is where the powder saved a very sick cat.



I wonder if you could add some peppermint oil to soften the flavor. Or schnapps...


----------



## montanaWineGuy (Oct 29, 2015)

Boatboy24 said:


> I wonder if you could add some peppermint oil to soften the flavor. Or schnapps...



I did pickup some more ingredients and a new recipe did call for some Essence Oil, peppermint and the taste is greatly improved. My teeth and gums are feeling great, and my skin has not looked this good in years. Next step is to incorporate a small amount into a morning drink.


----------



## sour_grapes (Oct 29, 2015)

montanaWineGuy said:


> Next step is to incorporate a small amount into a morning drink.



All things in moderation!


----------



## montanaWineGuy (Nov 15, 2015)

The dog has been eating the Bentonite Powder for the last several days and seems to be doing fine. Now my turn. 

I've been using it on my skin every other day, and I'm now a big believer in the power of Bentonite. So much so, I ordered an additional 4 pounds worth. Forget the fancy lotions that cost a small fortune. Just rub some dirt on it.


----------

